# Sibelius templates from ScoringNotes / Notation Central



## cmillar (Feb 16, 2021)

If you're not aware of this, just putting a plug in for the 'Scoring Express Template' series now available for Sibelius.

Amazing deal, because we get the advantage of years of score and part setup knowledge, score/part fine tunings, and various fonts are included, etc. etc. (Norfolk (Bravo), Pori jazz chords setup)

Templates available for Chamber groups, Jazz, Theatre and Studio setups.









Scoring Express templates for Sibelius - Scoring Notes


Scoring Express is a collection of high-quality, professional templates for Sibelius based on the same templates used at NYC Music Services.




www.scoringnotes.com


----------

